

Facebook Targets FriendFeed; Opening Up The News Feed - bootload
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/22/facebook-targets-feedfriend/

======
paul
What's Facebook? Is that some kind of photo album site? ;)

------
wmf
Sucking in more data counts as opening up?

------
tehmoth
bandaids on a rotting corpse?

